# Inherited old watches, looking for advice/info



## Prague Tony (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi!

My girlfriend inherited some odds and ends from a relative here in the Czech Republic, which included an old tin containing several watches. I was wondering if someone would be kind enough to give us some advice on how to find out more about them. There are four watches, one large pocket watch with a clear maker (International Watch Co Schaffhausen) and then three other smaller, gold watches which don't seem to be clearly 'branded', but one at least has some quite intricate detail on it. From asking around the family we think they date from at least the thirties, but could be older - accounts are a bit vague.

I opened the back of the pocket watch and to my untrained eye the mechanism looks really high quality. I'm not even sure how best to get into the other ones, I opened the back of two of the smaller ones and they are smooth, like there is another case inside or something. I'm probably looking like an idiot here, but I can't work out how to open them further and I'm worried about damaging them as I really don't know what I am doing.

If anyone could offer a bit of advice about how to start finding our more about them and work out if they are worth anything I would be really grateful.

I have taken a few pictures and uploaded them to a flickr album if anyone wants to look. https://flic.kr/s/aHskR7jGsL

I would appreciate any help anyone can give,

Thanks!

Tony


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Tony,

the IWC is a high quality watch and quite sought after, the others I am not quite sure, as I cant see a makers name, weigh them and work out scrap gold if you want a minimum value.. Best to search sold listings on ebay if you want a value for the IWC. If you want to keep them, people will be more helpful 

We dont really give values, hope that helps?

Cheers Martin


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Wow. The IWC is really nice. Lucky fellows!


----------



## Prague Tony (Feb 11, 2017)

martinzx said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> the IWC is a high quality watch and quite sought after, the others I am not quite sure, as I cant see a makers name, weigh them and work out scrap gold if you want a minimum value.. Best to search sold listings on ebay if you want a value for the IWC. If you want to keep them, people will be more helpful
> 
> ...


 Thanks Martin!

I wasn't really expecting people to know values or anything, just a bit of advice about how to get started working out exactly what we have.

I don't think we're so desperate to sell them that we would want to melt down the gold ones. If they aren't collectible then we will probably just keep them, as they are an heirloom of sorts and they have some really nice designs on them, so it would be a shame to destroy them.

With the IWC one, it would be nice to find a bit more out about it before we decide on what to do with it (and the final call would be my girlfriend's anyway, as by rights they are hers). Is there a way we can find out how old it is for example? There are some numbers on the case and mechanism inside. Could these help us work our when it was made? As I say the family are a bit vague about it's origin, so it would be interesting to know if it is from the 30s as they thought (The 20s and 30s were an interesting period in history for the Czechs, when they first became their own country and before the communists took over).

Appreciate you taking the time to reply,

Thanks

Tony


----------



## Prague Tony (Feb 11, 2017)

gimli said:


> Wow. The IWC is really nice. Lucky fellows!


 Wow, thanks. I thought it looked nice, but I'm no kind of expert.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

send me the movement serial number for the IWC and i can narrow down a date. The ladies watches look 1920's. but there are very few collectors of ladies vintage watches so sadly you won't get rich off them


----------



## Prague Tony (Feb 11, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> send me the movement serial number for the IWC and i can narrow down a date. The ladies watches look 1920's. but there are very few collectors of ladies vintage watches so sadly you won't get rich off them


 Thanks Scottswatches. The number on the movement is 907204.

It's a shame there aren't more collectors for the other ones, as I guess that will make it harder for us to find out more about them. They are pretty though, so we can always hold onto them and pass them on another generation.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

900,001 - 1,000,000



1929 - 1938



so probably 1929 or 1930. IWC do keep archives but they like to charge about CHF150 (IIRC) if you want to get the information from them.

Right in the interesting period you mentioned for the Czech's

:thumbsup:


----------



## Prague Tony (Feb 11, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> 900,001 - 1,000,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great, thanks for the info, I'd love to find out more, but I just googled CHF150 and I think that's probably a bit more than I could justify spending to satisfy my curiosity!

It's good to confirm that the family's estimate on the age and that does indeed put it right in the first republic period, which I am sure they will be interested to have confirmed.

Thanks for you help!

Tony


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

The IWC pocket watch movement looks like a calibre 65 / 66. This link may be of help for comparison with the watch you have and to research further once the calibre has been confirmed / identified.

http://www.iwcpocketwatch.com/watches/finger-bridge/

The slim wrist watch looks typical of the 1920s. They are usually hinged on one side and the case pivots open from the other side. The movement with crown can then be lifted out. Sometimes the movement though can be very tight in the case so it would be easy to damage the winding stem etc if too much pressure is applied. If it is tight it would be best left alone to avoid that happening.

The other two ladies watches look to be circa 1900-1910. The time isn't set by pulling the crown out, the pin at the side of the crown has to be pressed in while turning the crown for time setting. The first one has been converted from a ladies fob (pocket) watch by attaching wire lugs to the side so a strap can be fitted. It still has its hoop at the top which could be used to attach a watch chain.

You have opened the case back of these watches but the movement will be covered by a further (inner) cover. These are usually also hinged and once opened you will see the movement.

Finally, on the last picture I can just make out 585 on the inside of the case back. This is likely to relate to the carat of the gold with 585 being for 14ct gold.

I'm afraid that the limit of my knowledge but hope this is of some help and allows you to do further research to learn more about the watches.


----------



## Prague Tony (Feb 11, 2017)

davidcxn said:


> The IWC pocket watch movement looks like a calibre 65 / 66. This link may be of help for comparison with the watch you have and to research further once the calibre has been confirmed / identified.
> 
> http://www.iwcpocketwatch.com/watches/finger-bridge/
> 
> ...


 Wow, that's great, thanks David. Really helpful. 

I will have a try to open the inner covers on the ladies watches as I am curious if they have any more marking inside, but its really good to get a bit more background.

Much appreciated.


----------

